# Don't forget to bring.....



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

My husband and I are going away to a very romantic B&B this weekend to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. We've been through a lot...too long of a story to tell. (see my threads if you are curious) 
I want this to be the best weekend to show him that I appreciate the effort he's has put into our marriage this past year and my recovery.
This intimate B&B is away from any stores and very private...

So ladies...I shouldn't forget to bring....???? :smthumbup:

(Don't worry~ I know all about 'showing' my man a good time in bed...I'm more worried about things I could forget to bring that could enhance our time....


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

~I'm sure protection is on your list, if you need it 
~Lotion/essential oil for massages
~Bubble bath! Even if it isn't for "sexy time", some of the most fun I've ever had with my husband was taking a bubble bath together and making each other bubble beards and building bubble islands like kids again
~Maybe supplies to make a special meal, if you have access to a kitchen?
~Is this B&B in the wilderness? If so, and if you two are outdoorsy, maybe some good sensible shoes and a camera? (And bug spray/sunblock of course!)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cash.

and a great attitude.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

beachbabe said:


> My husband and I are going away to a very romantic B&B this weekend to celebrate our 5 year anniversary.
> 
> This intimate B&B is away from any stores and very private...
> 
> So ladies...I shouldn't forget to bring....???? :smthumbup:


$$
Clothes/laptop/ipad (to listen to music). Shoes.
Toiletries (deodorant, hairbrush, facewash, that stuff)
Bottles of wine
Candles
Some lovely smelling perfume
Comfortable lounge clothes
A sexy night
Sexy underwear (ooh la la)
Your naked body
A smile



Enjoy!


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Not a lady but...

Do NOT bring a laptop, tablet or iPad as mentioned. Even for the music. For music, make sure your phone/iPod/MP3 player is loaded and grab a bluetooth speaker for about $40. 

I work in IT. Last year my wife and I took a trip to celebrate our anniversary, etc. After we returned we took a weekend at a hotel to have our vacation - vacation. She brought a laptop "for music and just in case". I took the battery out of it and locked it in the trunk of my car. After a brief talk she understood and the rest of the weekend was wonderful. But when we have laptops out on roadtrips and what not, it always ends in someone burying a nose in DramaBook for a bit while annoying the other person. Checking work email. You know.

I actually make it a point to load my old iPod with fresh music (not my gym mix lol) and leave ALL electronics at home. Yes, my phone too. I turn it off and leave it on the counter. I survived a little more than the first half of my life without one. The only exception is my digital camera. And she knows why.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

A relaxed, open mindset.


----------



## Luv_Being_Married (Jan 8, 2013)

*Don't 4-get to download the most romantic music that you love.

~~~~~~~That should get things started with a bang! ~~~~~~~ 





*


----------

